# Can someone show me how to get the Jelly Bean Update without having a SIM card



## Moth_Killer (Apr 12, 2013)

Long story short, I want the jb update but I don't have a SIM card, can anyone help me get it?

Thanks in advance for any help given


----------



## jalex (Apr 21, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39825-3-20jellybean-update-download-how-to/

this works.

If you are 100% stock you can try just the jb-update.zip in your stock recovery


----------

